# I need a new tying vice!!!!



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Could not have come at a worse time. I was tying some flies and my vice broke. Like beyond repair. I had the Griffin Odyssey Spider. I really liked it but i tend to clamp down on my large saltwater flies pretty good and finally after a few years of use, the clamp snapped. I am going to order a new vice tomorrow as I need to prepare for some upcoming trips. I would love to hear if any of you guys have some recommendations. I am looking to spend $100-$150. I like it to have all the standard features. Preferably a clamp base rather than a stand or option for both. PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Peak! Love mine. Forgot what they cost though. Pretty sure it's in that range


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

Renzetti traveler,best vise for your money. I sold my peak and got one after i used my friends.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll second the peak. I love mine!


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

x2 Renzetti Traveler!!!!


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

I broke a pin in my peak vise several times. Pin on the cam. They sent me parts free every time. The peak doesn't hold hooks as well as id like. Renzetti holds my hook so well i can bend the hook before it moves.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Another vote for peak, would like a dynaking and can get deals on them but still can't justify one. At $150 the peak is hard to beat.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Another vote for the Renzetti Traveller.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Another vote for the Renzetti Traveller.


That^


----------



## TheUglyFly (Mar 8, 2017)

Renzetti Traveler


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/Atlas-Rotary-Fly-Tying-Vise/dp/B001HYW3XK/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

I got an Atlas and am happy with it.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I have the Peak and I love it. The traveler is super nice too. I had one on loan from my local fly shop and used it for a few weeks. I personally had a hard time with anything bigger than 1/0 with the Ranzetti, I felt like I just couldn't get the hook locked in well. The peak will slip on my from time to time but I can adjust the tension nut a little more accurate than other vises I have used. I have also used the Dynaking for an afternoon and that thing is wicked but as mentioned before, I cant justify the money... And I tie a lot.

Bang for the buck, I am all for the Peak vise. Simple, clean design with a good heavy base. Just my two pennies.

Lou


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Ford!


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Seriously thank you guys so much. Went with the renzetti with the pedestal base. I'm sure I will love it. Says it ties up to 4/0 hooks which should be perfect. I wanted to buy the saltwater version but its a full $100 more...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I started with a Griffin Mongoose and have tried a few others that ended up being retruned. The Mongoose clamps down on big hooks. I had trouble with the Renzetti Traveller holding a 4/0 hook tight.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Griffin mongoose I like it better than most of the ones posted above and it's in your price range. Comes with both clamp on and pedestal base, will tie trout flies to really big stuff also comes with some tying tools and a plastic carry case.


----------



## Rod_Gentry (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a Waldron I would be willing to let go of for 3K. I'm taking a beating!


----------



## andrewwa (May 27, 2016)

Jvice salmon head


----------



## WVonthefly (Sep 4, 2016)

if you extend the budget a little more, I would definitely go with the Montana Griffin Mongoose. I tie mostly musky flies, 2/0-6/0, and there has never been an issue with slipping. I also tie stuff down to 32's with no issues. I have had the vice for several years and it comes with a lifetime warranty, so if anything breaks they will fix it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

In that price range? Peak Rotary.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

You'll be very happy with the Renzetti. I have the Left Handed SW Traveler and it still works flawlessly after several thousand flies.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I recently got a Renzetti SW traveler as a gift. Works great! The company is also based in Titusville so, for me, if there are any issues I can literally drive it over to them. My local fly shop also highly recommended them


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

I found my Renzetti Traveler SW on ebay ( new/preowned ) for about $125 I think plus the shipping. About three yrs. ago. It replaced a Griffin Spyder. All I'll ever need.


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Apr 17, 2017)

Can't go wrong with a Renzetti. I have a Traveler and Presentation 2000 and love them both.


----------

